# 10-11-14 race at ZBT Speedway



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok guys time to dust the cars and the track off and do a little racing Door's will open at 5pm and racing to start around 6pm we will run skinny's and slip on fat tire.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good chance I can make this one! Now I just have to wake up the cars......


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I just opened up the box Sunday at Mikes for the first time and I need to work on some skinny tire cars. I guess I can't complain about my fat tire car.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Ratwagon64 said:


> I just opened up the box Sunday at Mikes for the first time and I need to work on some skinny tire cars. I guess I can't complain about my fat tire car.


Sunday at Chrome Domes and we werent invited, what a pal :dude:

Bet his brother Darrell was there lol


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ZBT Speedway said:


> Sunday at Chrome Domes and we werent invited, what a pal :dude:
> 
> Bet his brother Darrell was there lol


Me neither whats up with that!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Plan on being at Jeffs sat as long as i don't have to work.love that track!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes Darrell was there. We had 8 racers for a little Tnt. Most were Wontorski's.lol


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Me neither whats up with that!


They are scared of getting beat and need all the practice they can get lol :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Yes Darrell was there. We had 8 racers for a little Tnt. Most were Wontorski's.lol


I always thought you and Darrell were kinfolk now the truth is out!
:freak:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> I always thought you and Darrell were kinfolk now the truth is out!
> :freak:


so thats Darrells last name, Wontorski :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If you close one eye when you look at mike and darrell you can see the family resemblance!:freak:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> If you close one eye when you look at mike and darrell you can see the family resemblance!:freak:


Darrell is the better looking one out of da family! I actually didn't plan the tnt, Wrangler, Uncle Cracker and a new guy planned it. I would have invited you guys but I was at BP and can't use the phone there. Chris is banned from here because he used the Lil joker dude on one of my posts! Rick is too fast for an invite and the rest of you have too many honey do chores left before the snow hits next weekend. Haha, joking.... race ya soon my friends!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Jeff for the First race or was it a get together of the fall racing season. Good times and some great racing. Pat


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that showed up I will post results later.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the racing and pizza. good times, good times. Next time i will need some noise cancelling head phones. That mouth just wont stop lol :dude:


----------

